

Show HN: Bugsnag - Exception tracking app with open source plugins - beastmcbeast
https://bugsnag.com

======
bherms
You guys should add more info on features and how it works or put together a
quick video. Even better would be to have a sandbox acct. There's not a lot of
info on why I should use this over any other bug tracking software and I'm not
intrigued enough from the barebones intro site to give up my email and sign
up.

~~~
danielrhodes
It's much better than Airbrake or Exceptional by leaps and bounds. Just being
able to track how many users are affected by a particular bug is amazing.

~~~
baddox
The bar has been set pretty high by Airbrake.

------
geon
When I see a service like this, I want to know how I can integrate it in my
project, and what it would take. The front page tells me nothing about that,
just very vague promisses that the unclear features are good.

I searched the page for any kind of technical information, and found a very
discrete, almost invisible link to the "API documentation" in the footer of
the page.

The link leads to a github README, that informs me I have to post JSON to a
certain URL.

Just by chance I checked out their other github repos and noticed that they
already have client libraries for iOS, ruby, node and Android.

I've only checked out the iOS version, but it has a pretty nice interface, and
would take literally minutes to add to my project. It even posts the report
automatically on fatal errors.

Why was this not a prominent feature box on the front page?

I understand they market it to project managers an the like, but it seems
useful to try to get the developers on board from the beginning. Often, it
will be the job of the developer to find a suitable solution anyway.

------
kolektiv
Can I just add a general plea to sites like this one which follow a "free
while in beta" approach? It's great, and I love free, but I can't choose free
without knowing if it's going to become $10/mo or $10k/mo. I'm sure I could
probably have a guess at the ballpark pricing that they'll launch this at, but
please try and give an indication.

I simply can't commit the time to roll something in to a product or platform
which I may have to roll back out again later when there are alternatives that
I can plan/budget/account for. There are a few things lately which I've
thought "that could be great" but I haven't adopted or tested fully because I
just can't know how their costs will scale as my products do. See Bridge for
another example, though they did respond with extra clarity after a few people
mentioned it.

~~~
beastmcbeast
We have committed to always having a free account, and the features you see
today will always be available to free accounts.

We are currently thinking along the lines of charging for higher volume
accounts.

~~~
kolektiv
Well, yes... That's semi-reassuring! Now I don't know what you mean by higher
volume accounts. I may well be one, but I don't know that yet. It's like
saying that Github will always have a free account - yes, maybe so, but it
doesn't do what I need, hence paying $100/mo (as a higher volume user!). Are
you different?

------
zalew
> [https://github.com/bugsnag/bugsnag-notifier-
> api/blob/master/...](https://github.com/bugsnag/bugsnag-notifier-
> api/blob/master/README.md) > Official notifiers are available for several
> languages and frameworks.

'Official notifiers' link redirects to github.com

------
cadr
How does this compare with what comes in newRelic?

